# We love you



## bmbsa

Hi,

I am new to this forum and I think I am very lucky to find such a good forum to help me learn new languages.

Anyway, can you please help me translating these statements to Portuguese (Brazilian):

1. Tavarez, Marcos and Carlos are the fright triangle.
2. Carlos, you are the best.
3. We love you. (plural)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Outsider

Welcome to the forum.

2. Carlos, você é o melhor. (Or "o maior", depending on the context?)
3. "Adoramos vocês" or "A gente adora vocês".

I don't know what "fright triangle" means.


----------



## Lems

bmbsa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I think I am very lucky to find such a good forum to help me learn new languages.
> 
> Anyway, can you please help me translating these statements to Portuguese (Brazilian):
> 
> 1. Tavarez, Marcos and Carlos are the fright triangle.
> 2. Carlos, you are the best.
> 3. We love you. (plural)
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Tavarez, Marcos and Carlos são um triângulo infernal. (this is a guess: devil triangle)
2. Carlos, você é o máximo.
3. Amamos vocês.

Hope this helps

Lems
____________________

If I had thought about that I wouldn’t do it. Literature is full of examples it cannot be done.
_Spencer Silver, regarding his project that led to the 3M adhesive “Post-It”._


----------



## bmbsa

Thanks Guys

what's the difference between melhor and máximo ?

===
Fright is an adjective of someone who makes you feel fear.


----------



## Outsider

"O melhor" means "the best", literally. It could be "the best student", "the best friend I have", "the best girl", or simply "the best person". 
"O máximo" is an idiom which means specifically "the best person", "the greatest", "the coolest". It's comparable to when Tina Turner used to sing "You're simply the best".  



			
				bmbsa said:
			
		

> Fright is an adjective of someone who makes you feel fear.


Is "fright triangle", or "fright something", in general, a set phrase in English? 
If so, what does it mean?


----------



## bmbsa

Outsider said:
			
		

> "O melhor" means "the best", literally. It could be "the best student", "the best friend I have", "the best girl", or simply "the best person".
> "O máximo" is an idiom which means specifically "the best person", "the greatest", "the coolest". It's comparable to when Tina Turner used to sing "You're simply the best".


 
I not sure that I get it correctly, assume that I want to say: Outsider is the best football player.. which one should I use? 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Is "fright triangle", or "fright something", in general, a set phrase in English?
> If so, what does it mean?


 
It's just an adjective that describes three things.


----------



## Outsider

bmbsa said:
			
		

> I not sure that I get it correctly, assume that I want to say: Outsider is the best football player.. which one should I use?


_"É o melhor jogador de futebol."_
But now suppose I scored a truly great goal, which made my team win, and they're all patting my back and complimenting me. Then they could just say _"Outsider é o melhor!"_ or _"Outsider é o máximo!"_



			
				bmbsa said:
			
		

> It's just an adjective that describes three things.


So, it's a phrase you came up with yourself, isn't it? But it would still be better if you explained a little bit what you want to say with it, because there may be more than one possible translation.


----------



## bmbsa

Outsider said:
			
		

> So, it's a phrase you came up with yourself, isn't it? But it would still be better if you explained a little bit what you want to say with it, because there may be more than one possible translation.



Actually, We have 3 Brazilian players in our team, and they are really great. I want to write a phrase to encourage them, i.e., one adjective for all of the three.

Also, what if I want to just describle one person? for example: *Carlos, the general*!, *Lewis, the magician*!, *William, the pawky*!. It will be very helpful if you could translate bold phrases.

Thanks


----------



## Outsider

*Carlos, the general*!
_Carlos, o general!_

*Lewis, the magician*!
_Lewis, o mágico!_

*William, the pawky*!
_William, o... ardiloso? astucioso? manhoso?_

I guess you could call the three of them _o trio/triângulo do medo_, or _o trio/triângulo do terror_, or something similar to that. 
Maybe the other people in the forum can come up with better phrases.


----------



## MJD

I like Outsider's suggestions.

In English it would also be something like "triangle of terror" or "triangle of doom."


----------



## bmbsa

Thanks guys for ur help.

How to say (In Brazilian) _the engineer of the center_, for example to describe a midfield player.


----------



## Outsider

O engenheiro do centro.


----------



## GREM

Olá Pessoal,
  Sou brasileiro e estava lendo sua discussão. Se estivermos falando a respeito de futebol, talvez "Engineer of the center " seja o jagador que cria; aquele que ve a posição dos outros jogadores e faz o lançamento que resultará em uma jogada ofensiva.
Hey Gays,
  I'm brazilian and I was reading your discussion. When we speak about soccer , then "Engineer of the center" is the player who build a play strategy. The player who see others players and create a move .
  I'm sorry my bad English  and I hope help you.


----------



## Outsider

Uma correcção importante:   



			
				GREM said:
			
		

> Hey Guys


E seja bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## GREM

Gente , essa foi uma falha gravíssima.
Desculpem-me ,mesmo.

Grem

People,
   That was a big fail.
I`m sorry!!

Grem


----------



## bmbsa

Hello guys again,

How to say "We love you" for one person. for example; Jason, we love you


----------



## araceli

Amamos você.
ou
A gente te ama.
ou
Nós te amamos.


----------



## Sparkle

bmbsa said:
			
		

> Hello guys again,
> 
> How to say "We love you" for one person. for example; Jason, we love you


 
PT portuguese:

*Adoramos-te* _or_ Adoramo-lo (formal)

*Amamos-te* or Amamo-lo (formal) 

^^ also, the verb "amar" is stronger and, if not only, more commonly used in man/woman relationships.


~Spark


----------



## Márcio Osório

GREM said:
			
		

> Gente , essa foi uma falha gravíssima.
> Desculpem-me ,mesmo.
> 
> Grem
> 
> People,
> That was a big fail.
> I`m sorry!!


Escapou de levar cartão vermelho! Heheh!


----------



## Judyrn

My friend is getting married and her fiance is from Brazil. They both speak Portuguese and I would like to translate a few things on a note to her for her bridal shower.

First off -
We love you Jen...

Second -

If anyone on this site has any ideas of a nice sentiment to give someone for luck and happiness, I am completely open.

Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Judyrn said:
			
		

> My friend is getting married and her fiance is from Brazil. They both speak Portuguese and I would like to translate a few things on a note to her for her bridal shower.
> 
> First off -
> We love you Jen...
> 
> Second -
> 
> If anyone on this site has any ideas of a nice sentiment to give someone for luck and happiness, I am completely open.
> 
> Thanks!


 
1 - Amamos você Jen.....

2 - (one idea) 
Parabéns hoje! Felicidades todos os dias!
(Congratulations today! Happiness everyday!)


----------



## Judyrn

Thank you soooo much!  That was exactly what I was looking for!

It is much appreciated.  I imagine I will be using this site a bit as I would really like to make my friend's fiance feel at home when he gets here!


----------



## Vanda

Judyrn 
You are welcome! There are a bunch of nice people here who you can count on!


----------



## Judyrn

H, I'm back!  Thanks for your help so far!  I am making a CD for my friend's bridal shower with one song dedicated by each person who is attending.  It has turned into A LOT of songs... so I am doing two CDs.  One will be titled in english and I would like the second to have the same quote as the first only in portuguese.  I was wondering if there is anyone who can help me translate these two things...

Disc Two

and

A bell is no bell 'til you ring it,
A song is no song 'til you sing it,
And love in your heart
Wasn’t put there to stay -
Love isn’t love
'Til you give it away.
~Oscar Hammerstein, _Sound of Music_
 
 
Thank you again for all of your help!
 
Judy


----------



## Judyrn

Also, how do you say 

Welcome Evangivaldo!


----------



## Vanda

Judyrn said:
			
		

> Also, how do you say
> 
> Welcome Evangivaldo!


 
Bem-vindo Evangivaldo!


----------



## Vanda

Disc Two (Disco Dois)

and

A bell is no bell 'til you ring it,
A song is no song 'til you sing it,
And love in your heart
Wasn’t put there to stay -
Love isn’t love
'Til you give it away.
~Oscar Hammerstein, _Sound of Music_


Thank you again for all of your help!

Judy[/quote]
Um sino não é sino enquanto você não o tocar,
Uma canção não é uma canção enquanto você não a cantar,
E o amor no seu coração
não foi colocado lá para ficar -
O amor não  é amor 
Enquanto você não o der a alguém. 

Well , poetry.... Probably you´ll have some other views as this is a  piece of subjective work. I´ve tried some other options and decided for the above. (I´ve tried até que instead of enquanto ... não; well another option)
BTW, I sang A HOuse is not a Home (Burt Bacharach) for the whole time
of the translation.


----------

